# Do you wear jewelry?



## toupeemoor (Jun 21, 2018)

Do you wear jewelry? If so, what kind and how often do you wear them?
What is your most valuable piece of jewelry?

I am not really into jewelry but I do love to wear rings


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 21, 2018)

Mostly rings (two on my right hand, one on my left), which I wear every day. I don’t think I own anything super expensive?


----------



## briannafreeman (Jul 27, 2018)

I wear jewelry. I love wearing layered necklaces, earrings, bracelets, bangles, rings, and anklets. I wear them every day. My most valuable piece of jewelry is my heart necklace.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 11, 2020)

toupeemoor said:


> Do you wear jewelry? If so, what kind and how often do you wear them?
> What is your most valuable piece of jewelry?
> 
> I am not really into jewelry but I do love to wear rings


I used to wear rings. I misplaced them months ago. I feel so naked now. I'm still looking for a ring to replace them. Can't find one so far. I'm really picky.


----------



## toupeemoor (Oct 13, 2020)

BeverlyTazz said:


> I used to wear rings. I misplaced them months ago. I feel so naked now. I'm still looking for a ring to replace them. Can't find one so far. I'm really picky.


I can't imagine losing my rings anytime soon! I hope you find a replacement for your lost rings. Goodluck!


----------



## AmberP (Nov 4, 2020)

I like minimalism and silver jewelry. I have a few rings and earrings, one necklace. I lose it all the time so I decided to buy a cheaper one. Also, I have lost my wedding ring so I just hope I will find it.


----------



## Beauty Beast (Nov 13, 2020)

It appears I don't use my jewelry too much. I don't know why. It must be a special occasion or fancy dress. Basically I wear earrings, ear cuffs. On december I wear little snowflakes. I feel Christmas mood. When you are mom you don't think too much about jewelry each and every day


----------



## megangray (Jan 27, 2021)

That jewelry that looks like white, lemon or rose gold is not expensive. Recently I found out that my friend had jewelry, I was surprised, because if she had not told me, she would not have even thought. But the jewelry is neat, not a chain-to-finger series. I used to wear gold, but now I won't wear a thin chain with a cross. Even my husband gave me a bracelet with a diamond, but I found it too provocative. I saw a cool little thing on the agape-studio.com, very similar to white gold or platinum but looks like silver, so I'm not afraid that it will be removed from me. In my life I rarely wear something beautiful and voluminous, only for holidays and concerts.


----------



## Adelamgarceo (Jan 27, 2021)

I wear sterling silver. mostly rings and earrings. I just like it and I feel like it elevates my look and adds maturity and elegance, as I look kind of young for my age haha.


----------



## Yamly (Feb 11, 2021)

I like to wear jewelry and accessories overall. In my view, the look is not finished without accessories, agree? By the way, I made several purchases two weeks ago on Ebay website but still didn't get the parcel. Should I apply to ebay customer service? It seems the parcel is lost.


----------



## ElsieR (Feb 12, 2021)

I like minimalist jewelry and usually, I wear silver.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> I can't imagine losing my rings anytime soon! I hope you find a replacement for your lost rings. Goodluck!


Thank you. I still didn't find them. It's okay.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

AmberP said:


> I like minimalism and silver jewelry. I have a few rings and earrings, one necklace. I lose it all the time so I decided to buy a cheaper one. Also, I have lost my wedding ring so I just hope I will find it.


I see. Silver...


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

Beauty Beast said:


> It appears I don't use my jewelry too much. I don't know why. It must be a special occasion or fancy dress. Basically I wear earrings, ear cuffs. On december I wear little snowflakes. I feel Christmas mood. When you are mom you don't think too much about jewelry each and every day


I guess you're right. Moms have other priorities and things to care for than Jewelry.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

megangray said:


> That jewelry that looks like white, lemon or rose gold is not expensive. Recently I found out that my friend had jewelry, I was surprised, because if she had not told me, she would not have even thought. But the jewelry is neat, not a chain-to-finger series. I used to wear gold, but now I won't wear a thin chain with a cross. Even my husband gave me a bracelet with a diamond, but I found it too provocative. I saw a cool little thing on the agape-studio.com, very similar to white gold or platinum but looks like silver, so I'm not afraid that it will be removed from me. In my life I rarely wear something beautiful and voluminous, only for holidays and concerts.


Those are rather nice Jewelry.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> I wear sterling silver. mostly rings and earrings. I just like it and I feel like it elevates my look and adds maturity and elegance, as I look kind of young for my age haha.


I see. You're going for the mature look. Do you wear suits daily too?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

Yamly said:


> I like to wear jewelry and accessories overall. In my view, the look is not finished without accessories, agree? By the way, I made several purchases two weeks ago on Ebay website but still didn't get the parcel. Should I apply to ebay customer service? It seems the parcel is lost.


Maybe you should. I don't see why not.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

ElsieR said:


> I like minimalist jewelry and usually, I wear silver.


Is silver a minimalist choice?


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 15, 2021)

Yeah, I have four body piercings. Two nipple rings, one tongue barbell and one Prince Albert. All between 10 and 8 gauge range.


----------



## AmbyH (Oct 9, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Is silver a minimalist choice?


As for me, I think a minimalist jewelry can start with a single chain, or add a few together to curate a layered look. With a variety of lengths and links.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 26, 2021)

AmbyH said:


> As for me, I think a minimalist jewelry can start with a single chain, or add a few together to curate a layered look. With a variety of lengths and links.


I work in sales for a tech company (just a hint we're in the e-signature, kind of like this)




So anyway, I work from home but I always jump on video calls with clients so if there is one piece of jewelry I'd be wearing every day it's a gold plated necklace with my initial.

I find it classy even when I'm just wearing a button-down or just a white tank top and blazer. Don't you gals agree?


----------



## lasharn (Nov 3, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Is silver a minimalist choice?


It could be, it depends on how much you could wear!


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 8, 2021)

lasharn said:


> It could be, it depends on how much you could wear!


I agree as well on this. At the end of the day, it's up to you  how many jewelries you could wear and how you'd to wear it.


----------



## sanashah (Mar 11, 2022)

I love all pieces but i like earring more than the others.


----------



## georginamorris (May 13, 2022)

yeah Off course! Why not. But you now what I just love wearing new brand dresses


----------



## sawarakhan1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Of course being a girl, i like quality jewelry.


----------

